# MB, CPU u. Kühler



## Claut (4. September 2014)

Moin.


Mein rechner hat sich eben in Rauch aufgelöst, wieso auch immer. Plötzlich eine Warnung über erhöhte Temperatur bekommen, und bevor ich den Powerbutton erreicht habe, hat es shcon angefangen zu qualmen ...

Brauch nun neues Setup. Dabei steht bei mir der i7 4790k im raum so wie dark rock pro 3 kühler und entweder das Asus maximus VII hero oder ASRock z97 extrem 4 

Takten hab ich nicht wirklich vor das wohl der 4790k von haus aus 4 GHz besitzt.<br style="color: rgb(239, 201, 160); font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif; font-size: 14px; line-height: 23.7999992370605px; background-color: rgb(26, 15, 8);">


----------



## painschkes (4. September 2014)

_Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, würde ich einen E3-1231v3 nehmen.

Boards sind meiner Meinung nach beide zu teuer..da reicht ein (wenn du bei der CPU bleibst) ASRock Z97 Pro4 - beim Xeon dann natürlich das ASRock H97 Pro4.

Kühler ist für die K-CPU in Ordnung..ansonsten (wenn es der Xeon wird) reicht ein Alpenföhn Brocken Eco vollkommen aus._


----------



## Claut (4. September 2014)

Danke dir.

Bei dem i7 werde ich bleiben, wollte schon länger mal einen 

Board werd ich dann das von dir vorgeschlagene Z97 nehmen.

Danke noch mal


----------



## Lacritz (4. September 2014)

@painschkes: Er möchte nicht Takten da der CPU 4,0 GHZ von haus aus hat, demnach wäre der Xeon doch bereits raus.

Der Xeon hat 3,4Ghz -> im Turbo 3,8
Der 4790k hat 4,0 Ghz -> Im Turbo 4,4

@Claut: 

Ich würde den I7 4790K nehmen - den Dark Pro als Kühler und das ASRock z97 extreme 4 als  MB.
Ansonsten je nachdem was du mit dem Gerät machst , gibt es auch noch die Hexa Core Modelle für ein "paar Euronen" mehr.. Fangen bei 450€ ca. an soweit ich das jetzt noch richtig im Kopf habe. Dafür halt eine geringe Taktgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## painschkes (4. September 2014)

Lacritz schrieb:


> @painschkes: Er möchte nicht Takten da der CPU 4,0 GHZ von haus aus hat, demnach wäre der Xeon doch bereits raus.



_Joa, und da er nicht takten will, ist eine K-CPU Quatsch..und da der i7 4970 ohne K genauso Quatsch ist, nimmt man an der Stelle einen Xeon.

Raus ist gar nichts - er hat ja nicht gesagt das er eine CPU mit mindestens 4GHz sucht.

Aber wie auch immer.

--------

Joa, dann bleib bei CPU und Kühler und nimm das Pro4..das Extreme4 kannst du auch nehmen, aber wofür._


----------



## Claut (4. September 2014)

Verträgt euch kindas ^^
i7 weil ich schon länger mal einen wollte. Kann dir nicht sagen wieso. Find die einfach toll


----------



## painschkes (4. September 2014)

_Ja, das musst du ja wissen..ist nur Quatsch einen i7 und dann auch noch einen mit K zu nehmen, wenn du nicht übertakten wirst/willst.

Da bietet dir der Xeon die selbe Leistung für weniger Geld._


----------



## Lorachil (4. September 2014)

Hi,
der Xeon ist faktisch ein i7, halt nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit, dafür halt günstiger. 
aber scheinbar ist Geld ja nicht das Problem. 
LG


----------



## Dagonzo (4. September 2014)

Claut schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> 
> Mein rechner hat sich eben in Rauch aufgelöst, wieso auch immer. Plötzlich eine Warnung über erhöhte Temperatur bekommen, und bevor ich den Powerbutton erreicht habe, hat es shcon angefangen zu qualmen ...
> ...


Ach das sagst du doch nur weil du unbedingt einen neuen Rechner haben willst. Gib es doch zu    


> i7 weil ich schon länger mal einen wollte.



Aber ist natürlich blöd wenn so ein Rechner abfackelt. Ist denn der ganze Rechner hinüber? Was für ein Netzteil war denn drin? Nur so Interesse halber. Wird ja wohl da geraucht haben denke ich.


----------



## Claut (4. September 2014)

MB, CPU, Kühler und Seitentür hinter MB die Silentmatte durch geschmort.

CPU selbst der deckel da ist Braun#
MB Sockel ist durch so wie Verbrennung auf der Rückseite
Selbst der Dark Rock 2 hat was abbekommen.

d.h. MB, CPU, Kühler und Gehäuse neu Kaufen bzw bereits Bestellt. 

Verschont wurde wohl rein Optisch Ram. GPU weiß ich nicht. Selbst da hatte die Backplate eine Enorme Hitze, jedoch keine Sichtbaren schäden oder Gerüche.

NT ist das Be Quiet dark power pro 10  550W 

Empfehlung von painschkes (du bist schuld  )  


Kann mir nicht erklären wo ran das gelegen hat. Hab seit nem halben Jahr nichts mehr an CPU ect gemacht bis auf Ram und GPU getauscht. Von einer Sekunde auf die andere kam die Meldung, und bevor ich den Stecker ziehen konnte qualmte es schon raus.

Ich tippe auf eine Überspannung vom NT kann es aber nicht genau sagen


----------



## Dagonzo (4. September 2014)

Claut schrieb:


> NT ist das Be Quiet dark power pro 10  550W
> 
> Empfehlung von painschkes (du bist schuld  )
> 
> Ich tippe auf eine Überspannung vom NT kann es aber nicht genau sagen


So was ist mir bei Be Quiet noch gar nicht untergekommen. Die gelten doch eigentlich als sehr zuverlässig. Schon seltsam irgendwie.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. September 2014)

Eigentlich haben die CPUs doch auch einen Überhitzungsschutz drin, dass die das System notfalls automatisch ausschalten, ohne dass der Nutzer noch was machen muss.


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2014)

_Der greift aber nur, wenn man den PC nicht mit absicht anzündet um sich was neues kaufen zu können. _


----------



## Claut (5. September 2014)

Jaa gebt es mir nur und würgt es mir rein  gemein wie eh und je ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (5. September 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Eigentlich haben die CPUs doch auch einen Überhitzungsschutz drin, dass die das System notfalls automatisch ausschalten, ohne dass der Nutzer noch was machen muss.


Wenn aber das NT abraucht und vielleicht noch ein paar Volt an falscher Stelle zu viel abgibt, ist der Prozzi recht schnell hinüber. Am ehesten überleben eventuell auftretende kleine Spannungsspitzen der Speicher und vielleicht die Grafikkarte. Wenn er Pech hat und es gab wirklich auch noch eine Überspannung, dann können selbst die Festplatten und sonstige Laufwerke in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden sein.


Claut schrieb:


> Jaa gebt es mir nur und würgt es mir rein  gemein wie eh und je ^^


So sind wir halt, hart aber ungerecht 
So kommst du wenigstens deinem eigentlichen Ziel schneller näher als gedacht


----------



## Grushdak (5. September 2014)

Was ist denn eigentlich nun die Ursache?
Irgendwie habe ich das bisher nicht herauslesen können (oder doch übersehen), daß es das Netzteil war.
Wieso steht da oben auch nix von einer Neubestellung des Netzteils, wenn es denn daran lag?
Oder ist es gar nicht die Ursache und somit nicht defekt?

Die ganze Sache kommt mir sehr merkwürdig vor.
Ich nehme mal aus nem anderen Topic (wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe) an, daß Dein Abrauchen mit dem unwissenden Wahllosübertakten zu tun hat.

Ich finde es Quatsch, Komponenten zu kaufen, die zum Übertakten dienen, wenn Du gar nicht mehr übertakten willst.


----------



## Claut (5. September 2014)

Ob es am NT lag kann ich nunmal nicht Sagen, da ich derzeit keine Komponente da haben, um dies zu Testen.

Schrieb schlicht, das es eine reine Vermutung ist, nicht mehr. 

Aus einem anderen Topic ist doch weit hergeholt, da dies gut 9 Monate her ist, und man eben dazu lernt, wenn man sich daran wagt. 
Hatte ja in all den Monaten keinerlei Probleme mit Überhitzungen. Das die CPU am Ende zu mit 4,6 GHz lief, wird denke ich mal nichts damit zu tun haben, da prime95 48 Stunden durch lief ohne Probleme und guten Temperaturen.

Das ging nunmal von einer sekunde auf die andere. 
Ob es am NT lag kann ich wohl erst Morgen sagen, aber ich vermute es rein aus Optischer sicht nicht, da keine Schäden vorhanden sind. So wohl von den kabeln als auch von innen. 

Theorie kann auch sein, das die CPU Lüfter Plötzlich ausgegangen sind und man es nicht bemerkte bis es zu Spät war. Da es ein Silence gehäuse war, schwer zu bemerken. 

Werd das NT morgen erst einmal durch messen lassen um es sicher aus zu schließen. 

Das ich jetzt nicht Übertakten möchte muss nicht heißen, das ich es ganz bleiben lasse


----------



## Dagonzo (6. September 2014)

Claut schrieb:


> Theorie kann auch sein, das die CPU Lüfter Plötzlich ausgegangen sind und man es nicht bemerkte bis es zu Spät war. Da es ein Silence gehäuse war, schwer zu bemerken.


Nein das denke ich nicht, weil das Bios die Überhitzung verhindert hätte. Und so schnell knallt eine CPU auch nicht durch. Da müsste schon der komplette Kühlkörper abgefallen sein.


----------



## Claut (6. September 2014)

Also am NT lag es nicht. 

Hab es messen lassen. Gab keine Probleme o.ä

Das Neue System Läuft auch ohne Probleme, bis auf, das beim Starten des Rechners er gleich 2x aus geht und Neu Startet ka wieso


----------

